# iMac 5k graphics card - 395 or 395x?



## Drew (Oct 27, 2016)

Greetings,

I am looking to purchase an iMac 5k for Lightroom, photo scanning, and some video editing.  Can anyone speak with experience as to an advantage in the 4GB vram in the m395x vs. the 2GB vram in the m395 graphics card?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I upgraded to a 27" 5K iMac (late 2015 model) a few months ago.   It came with the m390 chipset and 2GB VRAM.  It also has 32GB of RAM. I am happy with the improvement over my older 16GB 27" iMac.  I shoot a 36mp Nikon and the processor gets a work out with all of those pixels.   I can't see where 4GB of VRAM would help that much 

Remember the GPU is not going to be used for computations except for some intensive develop processes  It does not provide any benefit for an app like LR that simply throws up still images on the screen.  More VRAM could be of benefit in video games and FMV.  But these have nothing to do with Los functionality.


----------

